# V's and babies



## TD (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello,
Question and/tips for the forum. My wife and I have a 2 year old Vizsla who has been nothing short of great. She is very sweet, extremely submissive to all and loved by everyone. To add to the fun, 9 months ago we had twins! Recently the babies have become mobile (crawling all over and practicing walking). Yesterday one of the babies crawled into the dog bed and she snapped at the baby. She has also began standing her ground with the babies and not as submissive with them. I'm afraid this could turn into something more. It seems that the babies are just infringing on her space. Any tips or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi TD,

Two quick suggestions. Dog's should have a crate that the dog can go into and is her "safe zone" from the babies. Once she goes into the crate train your little ones or make it hard for them to get to the crate.

Feeding and the dog's bowl should be done under complete supervision at all times. 

Others will give other ideas. A dog has to have a quiet place to call it's own IMO.

RBD


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

I agree with RBD's suggestions... I don't have V + baby experience, but we did have two cats when my son was born... 

cats had their safe space, food was kept separate, and most importantly, I never left them alone until my son was much older and the relationship had been "established." We practiced "soft touch" and "gentle" with the cats, holding my son while showing him how to be kind with the cats. And, when one of the cats did swipe at my son, it was my son who got in trouble (it was a swipe on his backhand, so clearly he was the one messing with the cat). I never punished the cats for things my son did to instigate - so vigilance really is key with kids that young.

My son was older when we got our puppy and we established boundaries and limits right away. I can only imagine how much harder it is with a 2 year old V and twin infants - WOW, you have your work cut out for you.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

We have had kids around the dog since the day the dog came home. No problem of course but then the rank issue is not up for discussion. 
Dogs don't thrive in a democracy. Dogs love structure and consistency with almost military precision. 
People go wrong when erroneously assume dogs think and act like humans. 

Under proper leadership, the dog feels safe and is free of all complicated decisions and choices. 

To start....
The crate provides safety for all. 100% supervision all other times is necessary. 
The dog must not feel threatened. Doesn't need to be punished but please seek professional training help. That will make a world of difference. Otherwise, the dog will suffer and feelings of jealousy and neglect may take hold, which may change her character. 

Please don't punish or dominate the dog by pinning it down. 
Seek professional advice. All that we write is anecdotal and we assume no responsibility or liability toward your family.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Here is a picture of a V and *her *baby. Love this picture. It is now the opening picture to my blog.

This is Sophie and this is one of Bailey's new pups (1 week old) snuggling with mom.

Five girls and one boy. All have future homes they are going to. Sorry. 8)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/04/baileys-pups-1-week-old.html

RBD


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Awesome pic RBD,

Would make a great avatar pic  

Hobbsy


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

TD,

You need a 1:1 trainer on site ASAP. Please don't do this piecemeal with online advice from folks like us! It will be worth the investment a thousand times over if it prevents a serious incident.

Good luck!


----------

